# Deactivated from Lyft - the danger of juggling requests from 2 companies



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I went a bit overboard with my Lyft ride cancellations and got deactivated. I thought I was being smart and tactical by cherry picking my rides. But what often would happen is I'd get simultaneous requests from Uber & Lyft, choose my favorite, and cancel the other one. I wasn't thinking about how many cancels this added up to.

So this is a friendly warning to the drivers who do both Uber & Lyft— don't go off the deep end with cancels. It sucks because I really enjoyed driving for Lyft. I've made several friends who were my passengers, and always found Line rides more tolerable than Uber Pool. I'm sure some of you will criticize my failed strategy, but keep in mind I thought as an independent contractor I was allowed to choose the rides that would give me the highest earnings. I'm probably going to keep the glowstache around to one day show my grandchildren, and tell them about the time when humans actually piloted cars themselves.

The positive benefits of being deactivated seem to be the simplicity of driving for a single company. I don't have to worry about switching trade dress or juggling multiple apps. I don't have to log into Lyft's website to see how few tips I received, and I don't need to worry about sliding my front passenger seat back and forth. And of course I no longer have to worry about providing any extra services like AUX, phone chargers, water, etc, since it's pretty clear Uber tips are a rarity.

The irony to me is that I have a 4.85 rating on Uber, and I don't do any favors for passengers. In contrast I was extremely polite and friendly on the Lyft platform and did special requests like drive-thru, and retired at a 4.6.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

out of curiosity, what was your cancellation rate? i had an issue with noticing lyft pings coming through on my phone, and my acceptance rate tanked unintentionally. so wondering if i could be on the chopping block with lyft. 

i know with uberpool, i would love not to accept those but they seem to be at least half of the pings i get so if i choose not to accept those or cancel, i risk deactivation if those get too out of whack.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Lyft never informed me what my cancellation rate was. Anyone know how to find this out?


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

valor said:


> I went a bit overboard with my Lyft ride cancellations and got deactivated. I thought I was being smart and tactical by cherry picking my rides. But what often would happen is I'd get simultaneous requests from Uber & Lyft, choose my favorite, and cancel the other one. I wasn't thinking about how many cancels this added up to.
> 
> So this is a friendly warning to the drivers who do both Uber & Lyft- don't go off the deep end with cancels. It sucks because I really enjoyed driving for Lyft. I've made several friends who were my passengers, and always found Line rides more tolerable than Uber Pool. I'm sure some of you will criticize my failed strategy, but keep in mind I thought as an independent contractor I was allowed to choose the rides that would give me the highest earnings. I'm probably going to keep the glowstache around to one day show my grandchildren, and tell them about the time when humans actually piloted cars themselves.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you keep track of your Uber cancellations. Uber deactivated a girl for 20% cancellation. On Uber, the pax will cancel, if you tell them you're 10 minutes away.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Lyft deactivated me too, I canceled a ton of rides because they were all crap. 

They won't separate plus from Lyft so I don't really care. Lyft is soooo much worse than uber it's not even funny. 

Uber is a way more professional company overall. I don't miss Lyft one bit


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

Also, Lyft doesn't show the rate in the request but Uber does.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey Valor, don't be sorry for this. Their loss not yours. Focus on Uber or try something else. Good luck!


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

This keeps happening to me with simultaneous pings. I expect Lyft will deactivate me soon but whatever. I make more money on Uber with fares, surge, incentives and tips. Lyft riders cancel 50% of the time anyway.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Same here, Lyft has no priority for me. I always lose with Lyft!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

If you are driving both it would behoove you to get the word out about Lyft by doing some marketing....and making referral dollars while you are at it. Remember the more you let people know about Lyft and how we are better than Uber, then you can have the same uniterrupted ping after ping. 

Or continue to cry about lack of customers on lyft...your call


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> If you are driving both it would behoove you to get the word out about Lyft by doing some marketing....and making referral dollars while you are at it. Remember the more you let people know about Lyft and how we are better than Uber, then you can have the same uniterrupted ping after ping.
> 
> Or continue to cry about lack of customers on lyft...your call


 Lyft is the last company on earth i'd do marketing for. They can hire sales and marketing people to do that job. Don't expect me to do charity work!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Lyft is the last company on earth i'd do marketing for. They hire sales and marketing people to do that job. Don't expect me to do charity work!


Bully for you .... I get 10.00 for each new passenger that signs up with my code, doesnt seem to be charity work to me


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Why would i waste my energy for a company like Lyft? Acquire a new customer cost way more than 10 dollars you get!


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Opposite was true for me, I always lost on Uber due to lack of tips, I always profited on Lyft. I'm still active for both but will never turn the Uber app back on.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

SuckA said:


> Opposite was true for me, I always lost on Uber due to lack of tips, I always profited on Lyft. I'm still active for both but will never turn the Uber app back on.


Just asking out of curiosity, how much tip did you get for Oct 10-16 week?


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I get 10.00 for each new passenger that signs up with my code,


I call BS. Can you post a screen shot of what it looks like to be paid on a Lyft referral? I am -$12 on cards. I'm dying to see what an actual Payment looks like.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

if I accept a ride, i dont cancel it. What I dont do, is accept pings farther than 10 minutes now. and within a certain amount of mileage. been burned to many times of driving 10 miles, 14-15 minutes. only to have some kid want to go 7 blocks because they are to lazy to walk...

My acceptance rate is horrible.. but that is because I refuse to accept 15-30 minutes pings.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

valor said:


> I went a bit overboard with my Lyft ride cancellations and got deactivated. I thought I was being smart and tactical by cherry picking my rides. But what often would happen is I'd get simultaneous requests from Uber & Lyft, choose my favorite, and cancel the other one. I wasn't thinking about how many cancels this added up to.
> 
> So this is a friendly warning to the drivers who do both Uber & Lyft- don't go off the deep end with cancels. It sucks because I really enjoyed driving for Lyft. I've made several friends who were my passengers, and always found Line rides more tolerable than Uber Pool. I'm sure some of you will criticize my failed strategy, but keep in mind I thought as an independent contractor I was allowed to choose the rides that would give me the highest earnings. I'm probably going to keep the glowstache around to one day show my grandchildren, and tell them about the time when humans actually piloted cars themselves.
> 
> ...


Lyft is going out of business anyway.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

DaisyDriver said:


> I call BS. Can you post a screen shot of what it looks like to be paid on a Lyft referral? I am -$12 on cards. I'm dying to see what an actual Payment looks like.


I have been paid on the referral. When I first started, I was handing out printed cards with my referral code. many times, I would pass it to customers where one passanger had the app, but the other did not. But would not look to promote it to Uber customers.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft is going out of business anyway.


It would be interesting to see what happens. I think they would get absorbed before they go out. But who knows...


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Just asking out of curiosity, how much tip did you get for Oct 10-16 week?


I don't drive currently, I'm in a intern position in my field, but in a given week I would make an additional 20% earnings from tips, so If I grossed $750 150-165$ of that was from tips from my Lyft riders. Not all of them tipped $5 but almost all of them tipped 1-2$, some tipped $10. Either way it was close to 20% more earnings, hence why I left UberX, because no one ever tipped,.
I had way more issues with rider behavior with Uber than with Lyft.
Lyft riders were always respectful, even the loaded ones!
Uber riders would ask stupid questions constantly, act like idiots or just try to pile too many people into my car, I drove away from lots of Uber pick ups, never had that issue with Lyft Pax.


----------



## hewlett2packard (Sep 29, 2016)

valor said:


> I went a bit overboard with my Lyft ride cancellations and got deactivated. I thought I was being smart and tactical by cherry picking my rides. But what often would happen is I'd get simultaneous requests from Uber & Lyft, choose my favorite, and cancel the other one. I wasn't thinking about how many cancels this added up to.
> 
> So this is a friendly warning to the drivers who do both Uber & Lyft- don't go off the deep end with cancels. It sucks because I really enjoyed driving for Lyft. I've made several friends who were my passengers, and always found Line rides more tolerable than Uber Pool. I'm sure some of you will criticize my failed strategy, but keep in mind I thought as an independent contractor I was allowed to choose the rides that would give me the highest earnings. I'm probably going to keep the glowstache around to one day show my grandchildren, and tell them about the time when humans actually piloted cars themselves.
> 
> ...


I suspect many drivers have a lower Lyft rating. Probably start a thread just on that issue alone.
I often accept a Lyft call and be4 I can turn off Uber it chimes in with a better offer.
Lyft with their 20mins away pick-ups is "special". But their passengers are nice. Not nice enough to warrant a long distance meet up.
I predict u will be invited back to Lyft


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

valor said:


> I went a bit overboard with my Lyft ride cancellations and got deactivated. I thought I was being smart and tactical by cherry picking my rides. But what often would happen is I'd get simultaneous requests from Uber & Lyft, choose my favorite, and cancel the other one. I wasn't thinking about how many cancels this added up to.
> 
> So this is a friendly warning to the drivers who do both Uber & Lyft- don't go off the deep end with cancels. It sucks because I really enjoyed driving for Lyft. I've made several friends who were my passengers, and always found Line rides more tolerable than Uber Pool. I'm sure some of you will criticize my failed strategy, but keep in mind I thought as an independent contractor I was allowed to choose the rides that would give me the highest earnings. I'm probably going to keep the glowstache around to one day show my grandchildren, and tell them about the time when humans actually piloted cars themselves.
> 
> ...


How did you even get in position to cancel? I have both apps on all the time and i never accept the other if I already accepted the other app. Cancelling means you have already touched it and request got accepted. Cancellation is viewed worse than letting a ping go through as person has to request again if they are on Lyft, but with Uber a cancellation still finds the next available rider.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

I cancel on the Lyft all the time. How? In New Jersey, the worst rides are the ones going to New York City or NY Airports. As soon i realize the rider goes to NYC, i cancel. Very simple, i'm here to make money not to lose. If cancellations are bad for companies and riders, then they should solve the problem.

Let me explain for those who don't know the market here:
NJ rider wants to go from Jersey City, NJ to Midtown Manhattan. 6 miles ride and takes about 45 minutes to get there, rider pays about 10 dollars for the ride, after the cut driver gets 7 dollars and hit very heavy traffic on the way back to New Jersey. The total ride comes to 2 hours. (p.s NJ drivers can't do pick up in New York, only drop off)

Another example:
Rider wants to go from Paramus NJ to JFK Airport in NY. It's 30 miles and minimum 1 hour ride. Driver gets about 25-30 dollars, after the cut earning comes to $23. Funny part starts after the drop off. NJ driver have no chance to make a pick up from the airport. Traffic is very slow back to NJ and ride will take 2 hours!!! Wait there is more.. RFK Bridge toll is $8, and driver will have to pay that toll too. 

After spending 3 hours, 60 miles in a very heavy traffic, drivers earning is $15.. 

Now please tell me, why should i not cancel these rides?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> I cancel on the Lyft all the time. How? In New Jersey, the worst rides are the ones going to New York City or NY Airports. As soon i realize the rider goes to NYC, i cancel. Very simple, i'm here to make money not to lose. If cancellations are bad for companies and riders, then they should solve the problem.
> 
> Let me explain for those who don't know the market here:
> NJ rider wants to go from Jersey City, NJ to Midtown Manhattan. 6 miles ride and takes about 45 minutes to get there, rider pays about 10 dollars for the ride, after the cut driver gets 7 dollars and hit very heavy traffic on the way back to New Jersey. The total ride comes to 2 hours. (p.s NJ drivers can't do pick up in New York, only drop off)
> ...


Precisely, I just don't understand why Lyft can't force Surge on people that are going very short distances or could cause conditions that are not favorable to both Lyft and driver. I personally think Lyft and Uber don't really care if driver gets an undesirable ping as both of these companies are really making 100% of profits regardless of conditions. And also do you remember that GM partnership with Lyft? it wasn't to bring self driving cars, it was to bring rented cars for Lyft drivers so GM can make money from the rent. I knew a self driving GM car would not be profitable for Lyft. Lyft app isn't as sophisticated as Uber when it comes to technology.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Precisely, I just don't understand why Lyft can't force Surge on people that are going very short distances or could cause conditions that are not favorable to both Lyft and driver. Lyft app isn't as sophisticated as Uber when it comes to technology.


Because Lyft is a total failure, they lose massive amount of money in their competition with Uber. They have no product or service to offer. All they can do is copy Uber.

- Uber started Pool, they copied with Line
- Uber cut prices, they did the same
- Uber started Enterprise rent-a-car deal for drivers, they copied the same model with partnering GM

Once you are a loser company like that, you are forced to be a copycat and lower your prices in order to keep your competition. That's what Lyft is all about. They know they are out of the game, just trying to jack up their valuation before finding the stupid person or company who wants to buy them out.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

SuckA said:


> I don't drive currently, I'm in a intern position in my field, but in a given week I would make an additional 20% earnings from tips, so If I grossed $750 150-165$ of that was from tips from my Lyft riders.


 Will you be kind enough to post one of your weekly earning summaries? So we can see your 20% earnings from tips!


----------



## BillyBob444 (Mar 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft is going out of business anyway.


Only in your dreams little boy


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

In my area lyft passengers are the worst. They are the degenerates sidelined by the low uber ratings and they tend to behave much nicely. 
I picked up this girl who actually works in a lyft customer service in altamonte springs and she was complaining she was late for work . She got in the car got in the front seat, did her makeup and even used a roll on under her armpits . Such a shameless waste of space .


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> If you are driving both it would behoove you to get the word out about Lyft by doing some marketing....and making referral dollars while you are at it. Remember the more you let people know about Lyft and how we are better than Uber, then you can have the same uniterrupted ping after ping.
> 
> Or continue to cry about lack of customers on lyft...your call


There's a member in this forum who consistently receives over $500 a month, simply by giving out $25 Lyft Referral cards to his UBER riders.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber tos restricts handing out lyft codes.


----------



## eaglesfansurfin88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just got "suspended" for a similar issue, too many cancellations. My main issue was that many of the pings that were being offered were anywhere from 18 to 30 minutes away. It does not make sense to me to drive 15 miles for a pickup. EVER... Does anyone know if this "suspension" is permanent or what time frame I can expect?


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> Does anyone know if this "suspension" is permanent or what time frame I can expect?


Lyft described me as being both deactivated and suspended. As far as I know they're the same thing-you can't work for them until they develop a program to re-activate you, which they have no current plans to do. You can still use the app as a rider.

I got notified by Uber that both my cancellation and acceptance rates have improved. Makes sense-I'm a better Uber driver now that I'm exclusive to them.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Good riddance, I started out very pro lyft but getting rid of rider ratings on request screen and then dropping the destination after acceptance made me really dislike Lyft. On top of not showing prime time in requests 
I still do Lyft but I much more prefer Uber especially since they have UberSelect in my market . Makes a huge difference in earnings , when I was doing just lyft I'd have to take 75-90 rides to make $1000 (with earning the 20% PDB and Tips)

With Uber I usually make around $1200 a week on 40 rides


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

DaisyDriver said:


> I call BS. Can you post a screen shot of what it looks like to be paid on a Lyft referral? I am -$12 on cards. I'm dying to see what an actual Payment looks like.


I hear that! I've given out many cards for months now and not one referral fee has been paid. Another driver I know syas he gets them all the time. THere's something fishy with Lyfts referrals and the company in general. THey market themselves in pink and act like they are more sympathetic to drivers than Uber because of a tip feature, but they don't show the driver what the PT is! Plus they follow Ubers lead on every price cut. They even stopped showing the destinations just like Uber never did. THe backslide is clear and Lyft should have raised rates to compete for ubers drivers instead of us lowering them to chase the bottom.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

SuckA said:


> I don't drive currently, I'm in a intern position in my field, but in a given week I would make an additional 20% earnings from tips, so If I grossed $750 150-165$ of that was from tips from my Lyft riders. Not all of them tipped $5 but almost all of them tipped 1-2$, some tipped $10. Either way it was close to 20% more earnings, hence why I left UberX, because no one ever tipped,.
> I had way more issues with rider behavior with Uber than with Lyft.
> Lyft riders were always respectful, even the loaded ones!
> Uber riders would ask stupid questions constantly, act like idiots or just try to pile too many people into my car, I drove away from lots of Uber pick ups, never had that issue with Lyft Pax.


SO tired of hearing drivers make statements on the overall pax quality of U or L based on their limited anecdotal experiences. I had more bad pax on uber because I've done quadruple the volume on Uber. But I've only had one pax try and physically assault me and that was a Lyft. Until you have some real evidence supporting these claims stop mis-informing easily manipulated people with your stories.

THe more you drive on either platform the more bad pax you are likely to encounter. U and L both draw pax from the same pool of A holes.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

BillyBob444 said:


> Only in your dreams little boy


Your right, probably just bought at a fire sale price.


----------



## Anjan Malapaka (Oct 21, 2016)

valor said:


> I went a bit overboard with my Lyft ride cancellations and got deactivated. I thought I was being smart and tactical by cherry picking my rides. But what often would happen is I'd get simultaneous requests from Uber & Lyft, choose my favorite, and cancel the other one. I wasn't thinking about how many cancels this added up to.
> 
> So this is a friendly warning to the drivers who do both Uber & Lyft- don't go off the deep end with cancels. It sucks because I really enjoyed driving for Lyft. I've made several friends who were my passengers, and always found Line rides more tolerable than Uber Pool. I'm sure some of you will criticize my failed strategy, but keep in mind I thought as an independent contractor I was allowed to choose the rides that would give me the highest earnings. I'm probably going to keep the glowstache around to one day show my grandchildren, and tell them about the time when humans actually piloted cars themselves.
> 
> ...


In two weeks i picked up 40 clients and i only use lyft application i had the same problem too many pings. when i am stuck in the middle lane in heavy traffic some rides were 13 miles away and worth $4. I even drove 30 miles from International drive on october 22nd at 1 am returned empty at 2.30 am $26 ride no tips( my vehicle gives 15 miles per gallon), at times gps does not work some times client gives wrong address. What i have seen is Lyft does not care about drivers and their customers are cheap. A ride from Dr Phillips and sandlake rd to casselberry $17.50 minus commission i got 13 dollars. I am going back to fixing cars hard work but make more money in an hour than working for Lyft.


----------



## Anjan Malapaka (Oct 21, 2016)

DriverX said:


> SO tired of hearing drivers make statements on the overall pax quality of U or L based on their limited anecdotal experiences. I had more bad pax on uber because I've done quadruple the volume on Uber. But I've only had one pax try and physically assault me and that was a Lyft. Until you have some real evidence supporting these claims stop mis-informing easily manipulated people with your stories.
> 
> THe more you drive on either platform the more bad pax you are likely to encounter. U and L both draw pax from the same pool of A holes.


All uber and lyft clients are cheap their use of two companies show the kind of people they are no offence meant stating a fact. A ride from dr phillips sand lake rd to casselberry four passengers $17 if it was a yellow taxi .


----------



## JKdrive157 (Jun 9, 2016)

eaglesfansurfin88 said:


> I just got "suspended" for a similar issue, too many cancellations. My main issue was that many of the pings that were being offered were anywhere from 18 to 30 minutes away. It does not make sense to me to drive 15 miles for a pickup. EVER... Does anyone know if this "suspension" is permanent or what time frame I can expect?


This just happened to me today with Lyft. Too many cancellations.

Did you get reactivated? If so, how long and any tips ?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Just register with a new number and you'll be back on the road again.


----------



## JKdrive157 (Jun 9, 2016)

Huh? 

New number? But what about all my documents and car information that will stay the same?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

valor said:


> I went a bit overboard with my Lyft ride cancellations and got deactivated. I thought I was being smart and tactical by cherry picking my rides. But what often would happen is I'd get simultaneous requests from Uber & Lyft, choose my favorite, and cancel the other one. I wasn't thinking about how many cancels this added up to.
> 
> So this is a friendly warning to the drivers who do both Uber & Lyft- don't go off the deep end with cancels. It sucks because I really enjoyed driving for Lyft. I've made several friends who were my passengers, and always found Line rides more tolerable than Uber Pool. I'm sure some of you will criticize my failed strategy, but keep in mind I thought as an independent contractor I was allowed to choose the rides that would give me the highest earnings. I'm probably going to keep the glowstache around to one day show my grandchildren, and tell them about the time when humans actually piloted cars themselves.
> 
> ...


I'm Lyft 4.8-4.9 , Uber 4.6-4.7

I don't provide, don't accomodate, and don't wait.

Uber pax routinely seem hell-bent on getting you to wait for them, do them a favour, or give them a freebie... Lyft pax seem to see that stuff as signs of a Fuber drone.

....I think???


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

JKdrive157 said:


> Huh?
> 
> New number? But what about all my documents and car information that will stay the same?


Yeah all the other stuff can remain same. My friend did it and it worked well for him. Both lyft and Uber are both susceptible to the trick. Ithe may not work on more severe deactivation bit works on deactivation due to too many cancels. Just get a Google voice number.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

valor said:


> Lyft never informed me what my cancellation rate was. Anyone know how to find this out?


This POS company doesn't want you to know what the threshold for cancelling is, they just want you to live in fear. Can't wait till this giant pyramid scheme goes under once and for all.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

valor said:


> The irony to me is that I have a 4.85 rating on Uber, and I don't do any favors for passengers. In contrast I was extremely polite and friendly on the Lyft platform and did special requests like drive-thru, and retired at a 4.6.


I don't know about Uber, but Lyft riders are very cheap.


----------

